

Ask HN: Good books about malware forensics? - chwahoo

I've enjoyed some recent HN submissions about Stuxnet.  In particular, it was fun to watch a youtube video where Microsoft security specialist Bruce Dang recounted his experience investigating stuxnet [1].<p>Can anyone recommend any good books where experts describe their experiences investigating malware?  A while back, I enjoyed Cliff Stoll's The Cuckoo's Egg [2] and am hoping  there might be similar stories about malware.<p>[1]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwMW6agpTI<p>[2]: http://www.amazon.com/Cuckoos-Egg-Tracking-Computer-Espionage/dp/0743411463
======
borski
The Jones/Bejtlich book is pretty good: [http://www.amazon.com/Real-Digital-
Forensics-Computer-Securi...](http://www.amazon.com/Real-Digital-Forensics-
Computer-Security/dp/0321240693)

I'm biased on this one, and it's a little outdated, but Mandia's book is
pretty good too: [http://www.amazon.com/Incident-Response-Computer-
Forensics-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Incident-Response-Computer-Forensics-
Second/dp/007222696X)

------
havoc2005
Counterhack Reloaded and Malware: Fighting Malicious Code are excellent books

